

Ask HN: Does anyone need a way to create stuff on maps. - MarkSmithSoM
http://www.stuffonmaps.com

======
MarkSmithSoM
This is my own map engine code (not OpenLayers, or Google Maps). I've used the
OpenStreetMap tiles.

If you're interested in new features (including a nice UI), please comment.

In particular, I'm thinking of:

1\. Draggable pins (will modify text when dragged)

2\. Create pins directly on map (will create row of text)

3\. Display/create trials and areas

4\. Show moving pins for live data source (websockets)

If you have an unsatisfied mapping need, please comment.

~~~
adnanh
You should also check out Leaflet[1], it might save you some time, or at least
give you some answers to any questions that might pop up while writing your
own map engine :-)

[1] [http://leafletjs.com/](http://leafletjs.com/)

~~~
MarkSmithSoM
Thanks, leafletjs looks really nice. I'll test it with a few hundred _moving_
markers.

All the others that I've tested get stuck at 100% CPU, which why I wrote my
own (minimal) engine.

------
saschlac
Hey, I really like the idea! I think this would be especially useful for
people who want to quickly map things that they can then share. I think being
able to link to a set of mapped elements would be useful, not just from a user
perspective, but in terms of a promotional perspective.

~~~
MarkSmithSoM
Thanks for the encouragement.

Another feature that I'd been considering is a 'save and share url', like
[http://www.stuffonmaps.com/maps/my_map_of_picnic_sites](http://www.stuffonmaps.com/maps/my_map_of_picnic_sites)

Did you mean this, or did you mean link to an _external_ source of CSV data?

~~~
saschlac
Yea, that's what I meant. Like the option to save the CSV file to your server
and share the link.

